# She must be blonde



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

http://cfox.com/geeks/geekstuff/She_must_be_blonde.asf

A radio DJ playing a prank


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:rotfl: :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------

